# qemu-kvm: cannot copy+paste w/ mouse

## toralf

I run qemu-kvm (tails ISO image) with this command 

```
$ qemu-kvm --name foo -m 2047 -hda ~/virtual/kvm/foo.img -cdrom ~/Downloads/tails-i386.iso -boot d -smp 2 -net nic,vlan=0,model=virtio -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap3,script=no,downscript=no -vga qxl -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing

main_channel_link: add main channel client

main_channel_handle_parsed: net test: invalid values, latency 0 roundtrip 18873. assuming highbandwidth

inputs_connect: inputs channel client create

red_dispatcher_set_cursor_peer: 

```

and using spicy for the graphic display. All virt/emu packages are at latest unstable version (but my system, a ThinkPad T420, itself if mostly stable). But I cannot get the mouse to copy+paste between host+guest.

Any hints ?

----------

